# 2018 M240i



## JW944ts (Jan 2, 2018)

I am origianl owner of this vehicle, ONLY 23500 miles after 4 years. considering the extended warranty, but am quoted about $3000 for 3 years, with $250 deductible. That seems like a lot...any experience of other owners with and without warranty?


----------

